# Reptile show locations?



## SJScott (Dec 25, 2014)

hi all never been to a show or an expo, looking to for 2015! what expos are where? any in or close to wales?
which are the best?

looking for basic info really?

cheers, Sam


----------



## ajd (Jul 14, 2010)

This one is a couple of weeks away, in Kent
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show
not been before so can't comment on it but hoping to go


----------

